# Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise



## loserofday (6. Aug. 2007)

Hallo Liebe Forenfreunde
Ich hab ein großes Problem! Wer war schon mal in England? In letzter Zeit? 
Grund:Meine Tochter fährt mit der Schule am Donnerstag nach London.Nun weiß ich absolut Überhaupt nicht was sie da mitnehmen darf.Sie fährt nur von Do Abend bis Sa Morgen mit der Klasse.Die kids müssen Essen und Trinken mitnehmen und ich höre immer nur das man halt so manches nicht mitnehmen darf.Die kids sind Über Nacht hin im Bus und auf der Fähre und den tag über in London und die Nacht drauf wieder im Bus nach Haus. Wer kann mir helfen.
Lieben Gruß Birgitt


----------



## Armin (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Ahoi,

schau mal hier nach..

http://www.britischebotschaft.de/de/embassy/agriculture/agriculture.htm

Gruß Armin


----------



## loserofday (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Hallo Armin
Hab da mal geschaut.Erst mal lieben Dank für die Info.Aber ich kann kaum englisch   Da finde ich leider über einführen von Lebensmitteln nur alles in Englisch. Kannst du mir da auch helfen??


----------



## Armin (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Ahoi,

du kannst das auch von google übersetzen lassen. WildFleisch scheint schonmal verboten zu sein. 
Ansonsten mal kurz beim englischen/britischen Konsulat/Botschaft anrufen , da bekommst du sicher eine Liste per Mail auf Anfrage.

Mache ich auch immer so.

Gruß Armin

Ahoi,

ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht, alles Gängige  an Lebensmitteln einzugeben .

http://importdetails.defra.gov.uk/Default.aspx?**********None&Module=IDDSearch

Außer Bushmeat (Wildfleisch) ist alles erlaubt, also auch Milchprodukte, Honig, Wurst, Salami, Käse usw.


----------



## loserofday (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Hallo Armin
Super lieben Dank.
Das hilft mir nun entlich weiter.
Auch wenn ich hier noch nicht lange bin hoffe ich doch auch mal Hilfe zu geben.Das liebe ich hier an diesem Forum.
Liebe Grüße Birgitt


----------



## Wilm (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Hallo Birgitt,

ruf am besten morgen gleich mal das Konsulat, oder die Botschaft an.
Zur Zeit herrscht in England mal wieder die Maul-und-Klauenseuche und da greifen dann ganz andere Beschränkungen. Für London wird das wohl nicht gelten, aber wenn die Kiddies mit der Fähre kommen, dann geht es auch durch die Grafschaft Kent, wo MKS zur Zeit, genauso wie vor ein paar Jahren, wütet.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## loserofday (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Danke für diese Info Wilm
werde das morgen machen. Möchte ja nicht das meine Tochter dann alles wegwerfen muß.Na ja,müßen die kiddis wohl alle mit schokobroten vorlieb nehmen 
Danke Euch Gruß Birgitt


----------



## Armin (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Ahoi,

das betrifft dann eher die Mitnahme von Fleisch nach Deutschland. Aber besser ist natürlich sich kurz zu informieren.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wilm (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Hallo Armin,
leider nicht  
Ich würde für mein Leben gerne mal richtig abgehangenes Roastbeef mitnehmen, denn die Qualität bekommt man hier einfach nicht. Seit MCD ( Mad Cow Deaseas ) und FMD ( Foot and mouth deseas ) geht das leider nicht mehr.

@Birgitt:

Gib Deinem Kind einfach ein paar Pfund mit. Fish & Chips gibt es an jeder Ecke und ist bei allen Kindern immer sehr beliebt. Bei den Temperaturen ist auch Slush ( zerstoßenes Eis mit Fruchtsaft ) mega beliebt.

Noch etwas:
Englisches Leitungswasser ist wesentlich stärker gechlort als unseres. Immodium Akut oder andere Mittel gegen den gemeinen Durchfall sind da auch hilfreich : 

Grüße,
 Wilm, der schon einige Jahre für einen englischen Arbeitgeber seine Brötchen verdienen konnte.


----------



## Armin (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Armin,
> leider nicht
> Ich würde für mein Leben gerne mal richtig abgehangenes Roastbeef mitnehmen, denn die Qualität bekommt man hier einfach nicht. Seit MCD ( Mad Cow Deaseas ) und FMD ( Foot and mouth deseas ) geht das leider nicht mehr.
> 
> .



Hy Wilm,

so hab ich das ja auch gemeint. Der Import von englischem Fleisch nach Deutschland ist wegen MKS meist nicht erlaubt.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wilm (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Brauche dringend Hilfe zu Infos zu England/London Einreise*

Hallo Armin,

ich habe das auch garnicht böse aufgefasst  
Immerhin habe ich mich in diesem Forum angemeldet, da hier der Ton noch normal ist. 
Die aktuellen Regelungen kenne ich auch nicht, insbesondere bei Fährpassagen, da ich sonst immer mit dem Flieger unterwegs bin. 

Doof ist es doch eigentlich nur, wenn die wohlgemeinte Wurst-Schnitte spätestens bei Zoll in die Tonne muss.

Liebe Grüße,
 Wilm


----------

